

Why universities should hate the iPad - CalmQuiet
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/05/17/why-universities-should-hate-the-ipad/

======
balding_n_tired
How many colleges still run their own bookstores? I just checked six in
Washington, DC: four stores are run by Follett, one by Barnes and Noble,
Howard runs its own. Of course, I have no idea how many the schools get. But
it was my impression long ago that many college bookstore managers are happier
selling sweatshirts and mugs, and regard books as a nuisance.

